# For our north of the boarder friends



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Is this really true?

http://themetapicture.com/things-are-somehow-different-in-canada/

Sorry.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The snowmobiler killed by moose is common. Snowmobiling = drunk operator about oh 50% of the time and moose love to walk on the hard packed trails. Neighbour hit one years ago, it went under the moose breaking the windshield off and bent the handle bars flat. We was cleaned off the back but slid clear of the moose.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Must make you guys down there jealous lol life is fun up here. Politics arent a joke federally although they are provincially. Atleast you guys got obama lol.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

ontario hay man said:


> Atleast you guys got obama lol.


Trade you: Obama for a moose. (Maybe we'd get better leadership.)

Sorry

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

How about Obama for moose droppings?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> How about Obama for moose droppings?


Done!! Fair deal. When can we make the trade?

Sorry.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nothing to be sorry about!!

Except we got the better end of the deal.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Whoever gets NoBama in exchange for moose droppings is really getting a bum deal. Way more value in moose droppings.

That's my view point!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Then we trade you back obama for a can of pop. No trade backs lol.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No trade needed. Keep the pop. It is a gift.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> No trade needed. Keep the pop. It is a gift.


And you guys keep obama lol done deal.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

He is non-returnable

Kinda like throw away beer bottles.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Probably hit a roadblock coming thos way anyway lol. I wont lose sleep


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)




----------

